# cost of site insurance



## *rose (18 Feb 2007)

i have already asked the question about whether we should get out full site insurance on our self-build and i think we have decided for peace of mind that we will. have been pricing around and on our 3200 sq ft storey and a half the cheapest i can get is €2300. has anyone found anything cheaper than this????? thanks


----------



## corkcuu (19 Feb 2007)

That seems like a good price - we are building an 2800sq ft house & i think our insurance was around 3k.


----------



## Brenbo (19 Feb 2007)

What does this insurance cover you against???????


----------



## sse (19 Feb 2007)

the current going rate seems to be just over a euro per square foot

it will generally cover you for employing subcontractors/one-man bands/friends/public liability, it's not only relevant for direct labour builds either as you'll need it for anything not covered in a contractor's scope, and you won't be covered by standard buildings insurance

this appears to be a fairly simple product, charged per square foot for two years fixed duration, with no refund for early termination

bear in mind, though, that perceived wisdom is that you need to take this out BEFORE you dig in a spade, we managed to get ours (and hence the two years to start) when we had to start the direct build elements of the project which gives us two years to finish off

having liability cover is often a condition of site purchase, so take legal advice (which this post is NOT)!


----------



## lastbuilders (19 Feb 2007)

I got mine for 3000 for a 2700 sq ft build. 2300 sounds like a good price.
As said by sse it needs to be taken out when the site is a green field. 


Lastbuilders


----------



## briancbyrne (19 Feb 2007)

seems quite expensive to me.
Phone a broker (not me caus arrangingf this type of cover is a headache!) - Hibernian do a good policy which comes in a lot cheaper than the prices ive seen on this thread


----------



## *rose (19 Feb 2007)

thanks all for your replies!

we are hoping to get started at the end of this week, so better get moving on organising the insurance!!
we have been pricing around and hibernian came in at over €3000. also, got this price from a broker who had said it was the cheapest around!!

i'll try shopping around for 1 more day and then we'll go with the €2,300 if can't get better.

if anyone has found better please let me know! thanks!!


----------



## rahman (20 Feb 2007)

most people I know who have completed a self build have used FBD so worth checking out a quote with them


----------



## zander (15 Mar 2007)

Hi Rose,
What company quoted the lowest price.  Have to get insurance tomorrow.


----------



## lorna (16 Apr 2007)

just got a quote for 2,400 euros for a 2,800 square foot house and 50sqm detached garage from the Wright Group in Kilkenny


----------



## Silvergirl (18 Apr 2007)

Hi 

Just a point to note, we got a couple of quotes, one stipulated that all your on-site trades needed to have valid insurance (your responsibility to check) and the other quoted for everyone on site, including all your tradesmen.

There was a difference of approx Eur 600.00 in the cost but if you are going direct labour and don't want the risk probably worth it.

You really need to read the fine print....


----------



## Silvergirl (11 Jul 2007)

Did you call Hibernian directly?  The brokers commission could be several 100 as I recently discovered on my house insurance...


----------



## lorna (11 Jul 2007)

i am using the wright group, kilkenny, fully paid up and the policy covers all eventualities.  i think when the first year is up, we then pay a small amount every 3 months and keep doing that until we finish.  we are doing direct labour for the groundwork and drainage, blockwork, roof, windows and external plastering and we are trying to stick to 80,000 euros for this.  paying mostly cash for work and materials so no VAT on a lot of stuff.  amazing how much cheaper stuff gets when you say "cash".
ground work is now almost finished and starting blockwork soon.  all local well known recommended tradesmen only.  our electrician taught me to ride my first bike bought from his electrical shop almost 35 years ago !
most of the internal plasterboarding and all carpentry will be done by my husband eventually.  this is a 3 year project as we live in london full time !
good luck with your house.


----------

